# Adba



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi 

So I'm curious how an adba show runs. I've googled some conformation shows on youtube to get a taste but wondered if some of you veterans may be able to shed light. How do I find out how much it is to enter a show? How many shows per day? I live in va and tenatively plan on showing adba conformation in November now that my girl is a ukc champion and I can take her back to her conditioned frame.

Any insight? Tips? Will any of you be there?

I do understand its highly unlikely we will do anything in adba conformation as my female is not only blue, but a tri color as well, but I'm really interested in at least trying.

Here are some photos of the pumpkin























her normal weight







when she was pulling drag weights 







the weight I had to put on her to finish her ukc ch (honorable former ukc apbt breeder/judge Mary Happel)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is very pretty! I LOVE her color where did you get her from?

ADBA is nothing like UKC. I have shown dogs professionally in AKC for a long time and going to an ADBA show was a HUGE shock! The dogs will be pulling at the end of the leash and barking and nothing like UKC. The dogs are not touched by the judge except in rare cases. Many handlers also do not dress the best, I hate to say that but every show it always seems like there are several ppl in pajamas, lol. In UKC we dress up since you are going into the ring but the whole feel of an ADBA show is different. Some dogs are straight off the chain with no bath and in the UKC you would never see that. I am not saying all people are like this but these are the first things I noticed when I went to my first ADBA show. I have shown in several states including a few nationals and it seems to be the cases everywhere. Once you get past the culture shock of an ADBA show when you are use to UKC then you can have fun. I always have fun at the the shows they are more laid back and not as formal when you show. No bait allowed in the ring, dogs must be at least 3 feet apart, some weekends are 2 shows some are 3 or 4 shows like UKC. You mush show on a flat buckle collar no slip chains, and a 4 foot leash.

Now let's talk about color, yes the blue is not the favorite color in the ADBA but if you have a nice dog you will do well. I have always done well with my blue dogs in ADBA but you will get those judges who will not look at them. Just go, have fun and show your dog. I have beat some nice dogs with my blue dog and my male is 9 pt from him CH. Just like any judge some can be bias on color some do not care. Don't let that stop you! I know ppl who say they will never show ADBA after a few shows because they got comments on the dogs. I have had judged tell me that is a great looking dog too bad he is blue...... whatever just keep going. Do you know who the judges are? That make a difference when showing a blue dog but I would still show so you can get the experience.

There is also a temperament test for the APBT called the Safe Dog Test. It is similar to the CGC but a little harder. If you got a CGC see about taking the SDC test at the show. I think there is a tester that should be doing them at the show. Here is more info on the test if you have any questions feel free to ask me, I am a tester.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

I can't thank you enoguh for responding, and so detailed, too! 

Thank you for the compliments on Tokyo. She is actually off a ukc pointed male I used to own who mainly had York lines behind him *yes, I know, she's a pitorstaff*. The coloration was a complete surprise to me as her sire is blue/white and her dam is chocolate blue maybe a blue seal? She is one off 3 tris in the litter, the others were blue or blue fawn.

I am elated to hear you have blue dogs who show in ADBA and one who is so close to championing! How exciting! How do the points work? I understand you need 100 but do you need to win over other dogs to qualify? Say you get 2nd out of 2 in your class, is it different than 2nd in a group of 5? I know the points change once you get 10 dogs in the ring. 

I have really thick skin and am always diplomatic at shows. My girl had been overlooked in UKC many times because of her color or she was "too thin" and we took many 2nd place ribbons home before we got our 3 majors and 100 points (she was at 250ish by the time she ch'd) so I am not worried if someone talks down about my dog or some judges won't look at her. 

As for the VA show, I only know of date and location (Nov 12) but am finding it hard to see where judge line up is, how many shows, cost, etc.

I have never heard of the SDT but am interested! What is involved? I will check the link provided 

Thank you again!

P.s. do you have photos of your lovely blue adba showers?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I actually think she's beautiful just so you know there are a lot of black and tan tri's in the adba there are a few sorrell's bred dog's who are Tri Colored. The color is itself is not a fault in the ADBA you might have some judges who are biased because the dog is blue but IMO your dog is very nice looking dog and I think you should try her out in the ADBA and see how she does.

This Is Totanka's Triple X


















And here is another Sorrell's Bred dog Black and Tan Tri-










And here is a ped of another Sorrell's bred black and tan tri

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [300211] :: TATONKA'S TANGERINE SKY


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need 100 pts to CH 1st place is 10 pts, 2pl is 5pts, & 3rd is 3pts. Best of show is an additional 15 pts and BOO is an additional 10pts. So it takes longer to Ch out in the ADBA is you do not get BIS or BOO. You do get more if it is a really large class but you have to look that up on the ADBA website. You need at least one first place win to get your CH it is not like the UKC point scale at all.

There are some blue ADBA CH but not very many. If I showed ADBA more I would have finished him along time ago but he should finish her in the next few shows. He also has 85 pts in UKC in just 3 shows. I need to show him in UKC again to finish it.
Monsoon


















One of his daughters, Typhoon always took a first or second when I showed her. I now co-own her in a working home so she does not do ADBA any more.










This is one of his other daughters Tempest this was at a UKC show










I have several other dogs I show in ADBA but they are not blue.


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

My heart exploded from the awesomeness of yours and the Sorrell dogs. <3!!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ohana. I really enjoy doing ADBA. Of course, I really enjoy doing UKC, too. Its a different kind of environment in ADBA, more relaxed. A lot more emphasis on conditioning, and often the edge goes to the dog that shows off in the ring. The only part I really don't like is that when my dog comes into heat -- which she inevitably does, after months of working her to get ready for a big show or pull -- she cannot enter. Unlike in UKC where you can go ahead and show anyway with a few precautions, bitches in heat are not allowed to compete in ADBA.

Re: Knowing the judge line-up. Sometimes you have to call and ask, or ask around and see if anybody knows. I've only seen the judges posted on one or two event listings.

If this show is convenient to you, go and have a good time. My only word of warning I would give is that if you're used to your dog hanging with other dogs, the ADBA environment has the power to change that. First fight I had between my two girls happened immediately after bringing my youngster back from an ADBA show. I had my older dog actually attacked at an ADBA show because a guy was lead around a blind corner by his dog and he let it run right up on mine. My dog has always been kind of "eh, whatever" in the ring, but when she bumped up to the ADBA CH classes, that woke her up quite a bit. She's been a different dog since then. Much hotter. And if I want her to be successful in the ADBA ring, it behooves me to allow that behavior. So. If you have any more UKC stuff you want to do, use caution in the ADBA environment. Some may disagree with me here, but I've lived the experience and I'm not lying.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you should go right in if you don't let the little comments get to you then you will do great. Your girl is pretty and has nice structure. I have a blue dog and until I got in to the champion.class I only.entered one show and a nationals were he did not place. He even took a BIS. So if some one tells you blue dogs can't do well in the ADBA. Then they are dead wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm Lindsay are you sure about B itches not being able to compete in heat? I have been told otherwise that the ADBA does allow them to. I want to say it was Shadyridgekennels who says that they are allowed.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is one of my ADBA CH.'s who happens to be a Black and Tan with White markings, they are often much harder to show/title than a red or black of the exact same body type, similar to showing a white or brindle. The Blue and Tan is not going to be any easier, but with a nice dog like her conditioned properly and just the right judge I am sure you could place her well.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Bitches in heat are definitely not allowed to compete in ADBA shows, if caught you will absolutely be excused from the ring. It is a huge no no......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

GAPITS said:


> Bitches in heat are definitely not allowed to compete in ADBA shows, if caught you will absolutely be excused from the ring and show.


Thanks GA pit's there is a post on here where it was mentioned that is why I asked. Maybe I got it confused with the UKC lol


----------



## Ohana (Sep 12, 2011)

I want to thank everyone again for their words of wisdom and photos of the dogs <3

I really like that black & tan champion  I have a weakness for tri colors. We'll give it a go and see what happens. My dream is to have an adba and ukc champion. While it might not happen with this bitch, I will see how it goes.

@Lindsay, I can definitely see how having your dog around "hot" dogs could amp her up, which is why I haven't tried adba conf until I ch'd my girl in ukc. We will be doing Weight pull and Rally in UKC and neither requires your dog to be in close proximity to dogs as conformation does. I'm hoping my girl is confident and stable in temperament so she won't change, but understand it could happen by putting her in a situation with dogs who may be out on chains and never seen other dogs before. She has always been great with any person regardless of age as well as animals (dog, cat, etc)

@Rudy, may I see pictures of your lovely blue dog?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

GAPITS said:


> Here is one of my ADBA CH.'s who happens to be a* Black and Tan with White markings, they are often much harder to show/title than a red or black of the exact same body type, similar to showing a white or brindle.* The Blue and Tan is not going to be any easier, but with a nice dog like her conditioned properly and just the right judge I am sure you could place her well.


Gorgeous Dog Sherri. Why are they harder to show and title in the ADBA? Is it just because it's not as common of a color/pattern in the APBT?


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Gorgeous Dog Sherri. Why are they harder to show and title in the ADBA? Is it just because it's not as common of a color/pattern in the APBT?


Because some judges are biased against the color as well.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh ok ... I love that color .. I know in the AKC show ring it's the same way with the Tri- Colored dogs I didn't know it was like that with the ADBA.


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Not suppose to be. But it does happen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

GAPITS said:


> Bitches in heat are definitely not allowed to compete in ADBA shows, if caught you will absolutely be excused from the ring. It is a huge no no......





shadyridge said:


> I think she'll do well in the UKC,like I told ya before.Btw Dogs in Heat *can* indeed be shown in the UKC


Yeah I went digging for her post and she did say it was UKC I just misread what she had said so thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ohana said:


> @Rudy, may I see pictures of your lovely blue dog?


yes ma'am soon as get home ill post some. Just for you.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Sadie said:


> Thanks GA pit's there is a post on here where it was mentioned that is why I asked. Maybe I got it confused with the UKC lol


You are very welcome and with all the rules with all the clubs it can be very confusing


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

What about with the AADR? Can you show a female in heat with that club?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

You have a beautiful dog!Let us know how it goes if you decide to show her in the adba


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

AADR seems really similar to ADBA, so it is unlikely they allow females in heat. I gotta run and feed dogs in a minute or I'd google it up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I found this so I guess it's not allowed

All AADR rules apply and must follow all Fairground rules as well.

No Puppy sales

Four foot leads only

*No females in heat *

No man aggressive Dogs

Weight pull & Treadmill race open to all "Bully Breeds" in weight pull group only!

Registration for Fun Show and Weight pull open: 7:00am

Fees: $15.00 per dog, 10:00 per Fun Class

Fun Classes as follows:

Best Brindle

Best Red Nose

Stud Dog

Brood Bitch

Judges Choice

Junior Handler Best Conditioned


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

BTW did anyone notice the AADR registers American Bullies? I didn't know that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> BTW did anyone notice the AADR registers American Bullies? I didn't know that.


The AADR a couple years ago would register anything you sent in a form, a picture and money with so American Bullies don't surprise me lol.

Well I missed this whole thread! LOL. I am glad you are making your way to the ADBA ring and I think you will love it and do well regardless of color. She is a really nice looking dog and the ADBA to me seems much more fun and relaxed than UKC competition.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dog does not have to become DA or even hot to do well in ADBA so don't let that worry you. My dogs bark like crazy in the ring but not at the other dogs because I tell them they can bark, it gives the illusion of fire that the judges are looking for and my dogs think it's fun. We call it playing ADBA this weekend, lol


----------



## realapbtlover (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry i know this is a really old thread, but im new to this site and now im addicted to reading all the threads lol. I do know that ADBA judges are supposed to be "colorblind", so if a judge comments on your dogs color, you may want to let the adba know so they can review the rules with that judge.


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

Been 2 yrs wonder how she did?????


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

first thing before you even think about adba, is she has to be adba registered,

dont forget that, other than that she looks fine, she looks like she could be a little 'harder'


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah an update to this story would be nice. But I dunno if we will ever know. Nice to see a blue tri that's not grossly overweight


----------

